

Yipgo – Manage your life with an expressive language - philjackson
http://yipgo.com#

======
97-109-107
Looks like a child of emacs org-mode and consumer-friendly google calendar.
Sounds interesting, what sparked you to do it?

~~~
philjackson
Seeing people adopt emacs, just for org was probably an inspiration. Jotting
stuff down in free-form means people can build their todo-list structure to
suit them so I'm hoping to see lots of cool things happening in the pages.

So far it's mostly techies that have come on board, hoping to get featured on
Lifehacker or something where the true litmus test happens.

